
QML for the Web - pax_americana
https://github.com/qmlweb/qmlweb
======
zanny
I keep having lucid dreams of QML gaining native browser support as a web
application development platform, rather than us continuing to try to shoehorn
desktop program design into a document markup language more akin to Microsoft
Office than Microsoft Visual Basic.

I also see insanity like <script type=text/python> and other delusions
probably brought on from traumatic experience with current web tech.

Imagine it -
[http://coolprogram.stuff/main.qml](http://coolprogram.stuff/main.qml) working
would make me cry tears as the strain on my brain as my migrane rapidly
unswells and an unholy weight is lifted from my shoulders.

qmlweb, in the meantime, does the work of angels trying to bridge the gap. It
is a great project to check up on to try to maintain some hope in the long
run, and fake sanity when needed!

------
invaliduser
I have mixed feelings about QML. It somewhat looks like a new flash engine,
except for mobile devices, and it became old the day React-Native appeared.
But I like the design, and the way the UI is built (descriptive ui language
with javascript, integrated event management, bridged with c++).

Anyway, I starred the project and I'm very curious about the kind of traction
QML can get.

~~~
cheez
QML is amazing for desktop apps as well. The only problem with QML on mobile
is that stuff just won't look native or match native themes. Not the end of
the world though.

~~~
zanny
5.7 is meant to fix that with reengineered controls that offer, among other
improvements, a Material theme:

[http://blog.qt.io/blog/2015/11/23/qt-quick-controls-re-
engin...](http://blog.qt.io/blog/2015/11/23/qt-quick-controls-re-engineered-
status-update/)

They already have Holo, they just need Material for newer Android handsets,
and those changes are going in 5.7 coming out in a few months.

~~~
pjmlp
Too late. They had since 5.0 to make it properly.

Now Xamarin is free to indies and they use native controls, not themes that
look somehow like native.

------
educar
This repo has seen no changes for over 2 years. What am I missing? What's
interesting here? The fact that this exists?

~~~
pax_americana
The project has been consistently updated this past few months. I don't get
why you've said it hasn't changed for two years.

~~~
educar
The last commit I saw was "shry15harsh committed with ChALkeR on Apr 7, 2014"

edit: interesting, github shows two different dates. I guess the commit date
and author date are very different for the latest commit.

~~~
pax_americana
They're currently merging old forks.
[https://github.com/qmlweb/qmlweb/issues/134](https://github.com/qmlweb/qmlweb/issues/134)

